# Autosleeper swivel seat problem



## dencol

I have recently purchased an Autosleeper Dorset (based on the Peugeot Boxer) and afraid all this is still new to me so yet another question.
The front passengers swivel seat works fine when facing forwards for travelling and locks into position, but when I swivel it to face into the habitat area I cannot seem to get it to lock. This mean sitting in the seat can be uncomfortable, as soon as I move my legs or shift position the seat moves sideways. Is this normal or am I missing a trick in locking it into position as I have run out of ideas?

Thanks in advance for any advice or suggestions.

Colin


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi dencol,

I have an Autosleeper too and find the exact same thing  

Don't know what the problem is so will be interested to follow your thread here.


----------



## Wupert

dencol said:


> I have recently purchased an Autosleeper Dorset (based on the Peugeot Boxer) normal or am I missing a trick in locking it into position as I have run out of ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice or suggestions.
> 
> Colin


Not sure but our (Hymer Ford Transit) seats only lock in the forward/driving position.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
The best thing you can do is to phone Autosleeer and ask them if it should lock in the reversed position, I know my Symbol does. I've always found customer service at Auto Sleeper to be excellent and take my van to them for service.
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## Velvettones

ditto in a fiat - i think it is by design

on that annoys us is the drivers seat cannot swivel past the steering wheel so cannot turn round, and the passengers you have to open the door to turn it


----------



## annetony

Our Autosleeper Harmony locks into position when in both positions 
Sticky is right about Autosleepers they are very helpful, we have rung them several times for advice

Anne


----------



## dencol

Just a quick update. 

Thanks for the suggestion re contacting Autosleeper, must be getting cynical in my old age never thought of a company being helpful. They actually replied within 24 hours (and yes they are helpful) to the effect:

The swivels are not designed to lock off in the rear facing position only the forward facing position. They can however be modified. 

I’m not sure of the cost of this modification but have sent a further enquiry re costings.

Thanks again to everyone for their help and suggestions

Colin


----------



## 99187

You may find that if you adjust the drivers seat to the full foward position while turning the seat it will just go past the steering wheel! A bit of an odd design really also on some cabs the handbrake lever gets in the way which I have always thought quite dangerous! still, we all want a quart in a pint pot so maybe we have to live with it!

If you want to lock the swivil in a position other than forward then see what locks it, normaly a slot is cut in the top swivil plate that a block on the release lever slots into, there should be nothing stopping you cutting another slot where you feel the seat should face when not driving but ALWAYS make sure that the seat is correctly locked before driving off as any seat movement while driving could spoil your whole day!
Cheers
Geoff W


----------



## EJB

Many swivelling seats require the backrest and the front/back slide to be manipulated to turn them around!
Some lock in reverse and some don't....so it seems


----------



## motorhomer2

Velvettones said:


> ditto in a fiat - i think it is by design
> 
> on that annoys us is the drivers seat cannot swivel past the steering wheel so cannot turn round, and the passengers you have to open the door to turn it


Re passenger seat swivel. Try tilting the back of the seat forward then swivel it then return the back to its position you want. Repeat the tillt to return to travelling position. You may also need to slide the seat back .You should not have to open the door. Not much fun if its raining. You could try the same for the driving position seat but you could also try raising the seat height to do the move.

Motorhomer


----------



## pneumatician

*Autosleeper Swivel*

I have had a couple. They only lock in the forward facing position, at least mine did. Had mine too pieces and there is only one indent.

Steve


----------



## 109481

*Rapido too*

Our new Rapido 7065+ does exactly the same


----------



## dencol

Hi,
After my original post have now had some practice with the van, by moving the drivers seat forward I can swivel around but only so that it is facing towards the passengers seat any further and I have to release the handbrake!!! Tried everything without success I then spend ages getting the seat comfortable for driving.
Re the passenger’s seat have spent some time looking at the swivel mechanism and cannot at this time work out how to adapt it safely, but to be honest haven’t really had the time to work this out yet. Mine appears to have a bolt that the release catch attaches to when locked.

Auto sleeper did reply to my enquiry regards modification. They fit one of two types of swivel. FASP swivel or their own design. The auto sleeper model can be adapted by them (approx £120-130) the FASP cannot as it would affect its crash test certificate.

Colin


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Colin

If your handbrake is the same as mine was on my previous van it is attached to the seat frame by three bolts.

If you take it off and insert some washers between it and the frame on the top fixing you can make it angle away from the seat a bit more.

I just managed to angle mine enough so I could swivel the driver's seat all the way round. It was still a fiddle and involved some tedious too-ing and fro-ing with the seatback lowered, but it could be done.

As someone else said, I suppose we can't moan too much as we want a quart fitted into a pint pot - and sometimes it just can't be done.

Don't overdo the washers by the way, or a vertical pull on the handbrake will actually be stressing it sideways on its mountings.

Have a look - it might be feasible on yours.

Cheers


----------



## dencol

Thanks
Will have a look at the handbrake set up this weekend see if it can be done, although I agree that I picked a van conversion for the size and convenience so cannot have everything. Apart from these minor problems I am more than happy with the van perhaps I should stop picking small quiet CL sites where I have too much time to think. 

Regard Colin


----------

